# Myron Mixon's--Jack's Old South Meat Rub



## kryinggame (Aug 2, 2012)

Last week, I was cracking up laughing at Myron's extreme arrogance. He may be arrogant but dang his meat rub is good. 

I ordered his (i) Meat Rub as well as (ii) All Around Meat Rub. I brined a yard bird using using Tips Slaughterhouse brine. I rubbed the chicken using Myron's Meat rub.  Got my charcoal grill going. And grill that yard bird (using indirect heat). 

Honey Hush, that was the best tasting chicken I've ever tasted. It could be the combination of the brine and rub but the flavor was really bold. Now, I'll admit, it was a bit salty but not in an unpleasant way.  It's very difficult to explain but I understand why that man walks with his chest sticking out so high.

His rub ain't cheap but I really think it's worth it. I'm hosting a dinner party on the 11th.  Tomorrow I'm going to do a test run of ribs using the meat rub. If the ribs comes out as good as the chicken did, I will use that rub on everything for my dinner party--the pork butt; the ribs and the chicken.


----------



## rookwv (Aug 2, 2012)

You didn't use the word "damn" enough.....if you keep eatin his rubs you will....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Watched some cook off with him in and the 500 other teams.....he wasn't happy with the damn untested judges, just give 'em a damn test and they think their damn BBQ judges? it's a damn joke


----------



## piaconis (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I saw that episode too.  The funny part was the advice he gave to the amateur guys on their chicken, and they ended up taking 3rd.


----------



## kryinggame (Aug 2, 2012)

The funniest thing I've heard him say was when he was a judge. The contestants were busy getting things prepared. The 3 judges were chatting amongst themselves. Myron just yells out, "HEY PITMASTERS, YA LIKE SURPRISES." With his twang and arrogance, it was hilarious.


----------

